# Palestinian student arrested



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

A palestinian student "Ashraf Mohammed Faraj "was arrested during an attempt to blow up the Ministry of Interior here in Cairo. He confessed to the crime and said he was ordered by Hamas . When searching his flat the police found live tear gas canisters ,grenades and an automatic weapon .The accused escaped from abouzable prison during the 25 January revolution.
The public prosecuter remanded him in detention for 15 days to continue the investigation.
From al ahram online arabic

???? ????: ?????? ??????? ????? "????????" ????? ?????? ????????? ?? ????? ????? ???? - ????? ???????


----------

